# How to make real black hash ?



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

This black hash was made from the trims and the shakes 
View attachment 2706902

I really like to see how you guys make yours before i go step by step to reach this %55 THC hash


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2013)

so you WANT black hash?


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> so you WANT black hash?


no i do not want black hash 
i just like to see the experts here how they do it 
here other one 
10 mins old


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

here some more


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2013)

i see, well many prefer bubble bags or bho i pfrefer iso. dry, frozen bud, pour frozen iso through, then evap. simple, no need to purge pretty good quality and tastes like the bud it came from. if i choose i winterize in everclear, rarely do i go further than that... sorry no pictures to share though


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> i see, well many prefer bubble bags or bho i pfrefer iso. dry, frozen bud, pour frozen iso through, then evap. simple, no need to purge pretty good quality and tastes like the bud it came from. if i choose i winterize in everclear, rarely do i go further than that... sorry no pictures to share though


this hash and the black hash do not taste like the bud they came from 
most buds have between 14 to 23 % thc and taste like its strain 
the hash have 55% THC or lil over and never ever taste like the bud


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2013)

sorry, well explain your process and we can probly fix that


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 20, 2013)

i'm not getting what the op is asking. afaik black hash is from making it by rubbing the buds with your hands, it's black bc of the dirt and oils from your hands. bubble bags make some pretty tasty hash. i use a 110 mesh silkscreen. it works fine and the hash tastes exactly like the bud. also, it's very easy to do.


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

1itsme said:


> i'm not getting what the op is asking. afaik black hash is from making it by rubbing the buds with your hands, it's black bc of the dirt and oils from your hands. bubble bags make some pretty tasty hash. i use a 110 mesh silkscreen. it works fine and the hash tastes exactly like the bud. also, it's very easy to do.


i cant tell the name of what you are making but for sure not black hash


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> sorry, well explain your process and we can probly fix that


trust me i will explain it step by step but first i like to see the experts how they make it
as you saw one said its black from the dirt from your hands lol


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

1itsme said:


> i'm not getting what the op is asking. afaik black hash is from making it by rubbing the buds with your hands, it's black bc of the dirt and oils from your hands. bubble bags make some pretty tasty hash. i use a 110 mesh silkscreen. it works fine and the hash tastes exactly like the bud. also, it's very easy to do.


is this look like dirt from your hand ?
View attachment 2707102


----------



## GreenSummit (Jun 20, 2013)

Well how about you explain it already since we're on page 2 now? this is getting lame.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 20, 2013)

This is the first hash ever made. It IS made with your hands.

It's called 'Hashish'

And there's a big Difference between Hashish, And Kief.. The difference is, 55% Is extremely Low...


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

Fenian Brotherhood said:


> This is the first hash ever made. It IS made with your hands.
> 
> It's called 'Hashish'
> 
> And there's a big Difference between Hashish, And Kief.. The difference is, 55% Is extremely Low...


in English we call it hash in Arabic they call it hashishi or hashish 
there are no hash over 50 to 55% 
the only thing world wide hit 70% is the honey oil


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 20, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> Well how about you explain it already since we're on page 2 now? this is getting lame.


i promise i will in few days and every one will know and learn how its made 
you cant find the right recipe in youtube neither google


----------



## GreenSummit (Jun 20, 2013)

this is so pointless. who cares about black hash. yes its hand rubbed and a horribly inefficient and wasteful way to make hash. what do you think is so special about your black hash info that we are going to hang around this thread for a few days waiting? i dont understand your need and want to string people along over something like this.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2013)

lol i dont think anybody cares to make your black hash. my product like everyone elses is more potent and tastes better


----------



## Jogro (Jun 20, 2013)

Good hash is made from fresh pure resin glands, and is blonde in color. 

Less good hash may be a bit brown or greenish from oxidation and/or included leaf material. 

If the hash is black that means its dirty, badly oxidized, or both. 

So no thanks, not really interested in your technique here.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 20, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> in English we call it hash in Arabic they call it hashishi or hashish
> there are no hash over 50 to 55%
> the only thing world wide hit 70% is the honey oil



No that's just the old fashion way of saying it....

The Most Potent I've had was 92%. That was home Grown, made inside that home, and put directly into the dispensary that dude owned for $50 a Gram

You don't sound American...


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 21, 2013)

SQUIDGY BLACK!!


Do I win a prize?


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 21, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> SQUIDGY BLACK!!
> View attachment 2707558
> 
> Do I win a prize?


lol yes you do 
now you can confirm its not a dirt from your fingers


----------



## kindnug (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree with blonde hash being the most potent...
Blonde hash will turn black if its exposed to oxygen/light for long enough!

Greenish colored hash has too much plant material(lower quality)

If you lived in a medical state you would know this!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 21, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I agree with blonde hash being the most potent...
> Blonde hash will turn black if its exposed to oxygen/light for long enough!
> 
> Greenish colored hash has too much plant material(lower quality)
> ...


Is it more potent than a butane extraction?...I ask b/c I have the option of running dry ice kief or honey oil.

Peace


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is it more potent than a butane extraction?...I ask b/c I have the option of running dry ice kief or honey oil.
> 
> Peace


To Each Their Own.

Make the Ice First, it's easier and cheaper. If you don't like it, make some with butane. Or if you get tired of it Ect.

Then see which one you like more.

I won't buy oil. Only smoke what I make.. But I'd buy bubble in a pinch 
That stuff is Tits..


Off Convo; 

OP.. Can you take a little piece of your "hash" and smear it on a white sheet of paper... Tell me the color you see Lol (I know it's green)


When we look at Herb we see Cannabinoids(THC) which are white/yellow. When we extract this, we get golden.

Now when you look at 100% kief, their is no dark colors. When you see someone making hashish with a blender(Example)You see alot of different colors. When you put this in the oven, or iron, before you press it together, the plant material gets darker(Just like in the bowl)

When you press this together... You get Black Hashish!

I've only seen black Herb Once... And it was because it was so Purple... Don't forget to tell us about the Color On the Paper


----------



## tusseltussel (Jun 21, 2013)

Oxidation ifs what changes the color of hash. Go YouTube frenchie Canoli's video he is the master of pressed hash he has a dueler in subcool section https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/648510-french-cannoli-hash-thread.html


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah if you heat and pressure any hash it tends to turn darker in color. Black hash, the arab version is what everyone refers to. Most arab hash isn't very good, it's solvent made, which encompases throwing the whole plant into a solvent bath, and extracting the oils.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's a selection of some of the Dutch/Arab hash that you can buy in Holland, some black and brown versions.  and some isolater, probably the most potent of the lot,  I think this one was called carmello I've tried a lot of this type of product, so I have a pretty good perspective of what it is.


----------



## zubey91 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cold water extraction is where its at!


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 21, 2013)

Vincent VonBlown said:


> Here's a selection of some of the Dutch/Arab hash that you can buy in Holland, some black and brown versions. View attachment 2708334 and some isolater, probably the most potent of the lot, View attachment 2708335 I think this one was called carmelloView attachment 2708336 I've tried a lot of this type of product, so I have a pretty good perspective of what it is.View attachment 2708341



Looks like Brown Sugar And Fudge.... I'm Down let's make some


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jun 21, 2013)

I am not a fan of oxidized hash as this only signals a loss of potency , sure it was a hit back in the 60's and 70,s but look at the average import then and you'll understand what I mean . Black Hash smells like shit too as the trichomes being broken have lost most if not all terpenoids and usually is rancid but none the less people smoke it and rave if they know nothing better lmao


----------



## Jogro (Jun 21, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is it more potent than a butane extraction?...I ask b/c I have the option of running dry ice kief or honey oil.
> 
> Peace


A proper butane extraction yields the most potent stuff possible and since its a solvent (rather than mechanical) extraction it also is the most efficient extraction, capturing most available cannabinoids. Done right, this product isn't really "hash", but rather a viscous oil that many call "honey oil". 

Dry ice kief done right is potent, and probably the most tasty of the products, since it retains the highest concentrations of terpenes, but its also a pretty inefficient extraction, with the possibility of leaf contamination if done too vigorously. 

IMO, quality is more important than absolute potency.


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 21, 2013)

this is my tools to make black or blonde hash


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 21, 2013)

i add to my trims all the shakes from the buds then i use dry ice bubble bag to make my ( kief )
i put my kief in plastic oven bag and heat the kief to 140 degrees then i heat View attachment 2708599 also
to 140 degrees 
i put the hot kief inside it then i press it the pressure of 20 tons will change the color of the kief to blonde first (15 mins)
and the more the kief stays pressed will change to black


----------



## hyroot (Jun 21, 2013)

Are your strains high in cbd? Or letting it sit out? Dark hash is due to high cbd or its been oxidized and terpenes have broken down.... mine is always Blondel I follow Matt Rize method.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 21, 2013)

Jogro said:


> A proper butane extraction yields the most potent stuff possible and since its a solvent (rather than mechanical) extraction it also is the most efficient extraction, capturing most available cannabinoids. Done right, this product isn't really "hash", but rather a viscous oil that many call "honey oil".
> 
> Dry ice kief done right is potent, and probably the most tasty of the products, since it retains the highest concentrations of terpenes, but its also a pretty inefficient extraction, with the possibility of leaf contamination if done too vigorously.
> 
> IMO, quality is more important than absolute potency.



No true at all. I.pull more doing icewax then i ever did with bho. With bho its a 10% return. With ice wax I get a 20% -25% return. But I do pure organics and use cmh led and par t5 and get the frostiest buds and leaves ever.

Proper bho is too.much work and costly. 
Proper bho.
1. pre filter butane -rid of sulfur and methane and propane propellant- even 7x filtered butane still has residuals of these chemicals.
2. Make sure to use a glass tube - butane will leech chemicals from metal and plastic.
3.properly vacuum purge -do not whip. That traps butane.
4.cure for a minimum of 10 days. 

Any bho that tastes like vapor tokes has not been made properly..


Like i said i get more with ice wax and I prefer ice wax over bho. Its much cleaner and healthier. Even dispensaires cannot legally sell bho due to the chemical content. My ice wax looks like bho and melts the same but its not. Ice wax is more potent and much tastier. Tastes like the buds. But better. Good water is free and you only have to pay for bubble bags once.

The trick to making good wax aside from the quality of trim and buds. Is how you mix it. Do not use a drill or mixer. I mix by hand with a wooden spoon. You do not want to beat up the trim. That lowers quality. Use clean good Ro water and ice. Use more ice than water. Look up Matt Rize on riu and you tube


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 21, 2013)

hyroot said:


> Are your strains high in cbd? Or letting it sit out? Dark hash is due to high cbd or its been oxidized and terpenes have broken down.... mine is always Blondel I follow Matt Rize method.


yours always blonde because you do not heat the kief or you do not apply enough pressure


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 21, 2013)

real great smoke


----------



## hyroot (Jun 21, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> yours always blonde because you do not heat the kief or you do not apply enough pressure


I don't do that. I don't want to break the heads allowing terpenes and thc and cbd to break down and lower potency.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 21, 2013)

hyroot said:


> i don't do that. I don't want to break the heads allowing terpenes and thc and cbd to break down and lower potency.


but it's 55%!!!!!! The best!!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 22, 2013)

regular screened kief is upwards of 90% hash /wax unpressed is a little less depending on strain. when pressed. the heads break. everything can break down much quicker. so over time potency will diminish. cure it for a month straight without opening it and it will be the most potent shit ever.


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 22, 2013)

some users say THC 95% others 99% 
i test all the time my strains , black and blonde hash honey oil , wax and my blonde chatter 
the most i got in strains buddha's sister 29% thc honey oil , wax and my blonde chatter up to 71% thc black and blonde hash 55% thc
so yesterday i asked the guy in the lab 
is there anything has 95 or 99% thc 
he said he never saw that or heard about it


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 22, 2013)

So... You asked this guy who(obviously)Has Tested every single piece of Hash/Oil.. And because he hasn't seen it, or heard about it.. It must be true? Huh......


Well I can tell you this, in 2011 there was a Cup Awarded to the "Most Potent" Strain of that year.. Which was Silver Ghost Train or whatever the fuck? ANYWAYS, it tested at 28.7% THC....

During that Same Time, I Knew(Still Do) People that own their own dispensaries, and grow their own shit... Which was already in the High 30s percentile

Point is, just because it's not on record, or it's not in High Times(Haha) Doesn't mean it doesn't exsist


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 23, 2013)

just you said in the high 30s not 99%


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Jogro said:


> A proper butane extraction yields the most potent stuff possible and since its a solvent (rather than mechanical) extraction it also is the most efficient extraction, capturing most available cannabinoids. Done right, this product isn't really "hash", but rather a viscous oil that many call "honey oil".
> 
> Dry ice kief done right is potent, and probably the most tasty of the products, since it retains the highest concentrations of terpenes, but its also a pretty inefficient extraction, with the possibility of leaf contamination if done too vigorously.
> 
> IMO, quality is more important than absolute potency.


TY,

I've experienced the agitating too harshly w/dry ice results, and a lot of instructional videos show folks shaking 5 gals like they are mixing paint. Once the green contaminates the kief, it's ruined...cannot be pressed and the obvious chlorophyll taste is awful. So, now I have been instructed to swirl the ice like cognac so ice never comes off the screen.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 24, 2013)

hyroot said:


> > _*Originally Posted by Jogro *_
> > A proper butane extraction yields the most potent stuff possible and since its a solvent (rather than mechanical) extraction it also is the most efficient extraction, capturing most available cannabinoids. Done right, this product isn't really "hash", but rather a viscous oil that many call "honey oil".
> 
> 
> No true at all. I.pull more doing icewax then i ever did with bho. With bho its a 10% return. With ice wax I get a 20% -25% return. But I do pure organics and use cmh led and par t5 and get the frostiest buds and leaves ever.


If you want to get a fair comparison of extraction efficiency, you have to do lab quantitative THC measurement. Its because even pure trichrome heads contain waxes, terpenes, and other things that aren't cannabinoids. Simple weight comparison doesn't tell the whole story. 

Also, done right, a solvent based extraction will pull out all the cannabinoids available, including from broken trichrome heads, and within leaf material, something that can't be done with conventional mechanical separation. 



> Proper bho is too.much work and costly.


It wouldn't be if cannabis were legal, but otherwise, I completely agree with you on this, that's why I emphasized "proper" BHO. 

As you say, its simply not possible/practical to do this at home, because chemically pure butane is effectively unavailable to the public, and most of the people playing with this aren't using lab grade equipment. 

Incidentally, it is OK to run butane through reagent grade stainless steel; you don't necessarily need glass. Also, you can make just as good, if not better honey oil using hexane or CO2; butane isn't the only way to do a high-end solvent extraction, it just happens to be the most popular way for do-it-home tinkerers. 



> Like i said i get more with ice wax and I prefer ice wax over bho. Its much cleaner and healthier. Even dispensaires cannot legally sell bho due to the chemical content. My ice wax looks like bho and melts the same but its not. Ice wax is more potent and much tastier. Tastes like the buds. But better. Good water is free and you only have to pay for bubble bags once.


Well, just to be clear, CA has banned the unlicensed manufacture of ALL chemical extracts, not just those made with butane. That doesn't mean you can't SELL them, and my understanding is that these can still be found in some dispensaries (maybe they shouldn't be, but that's a separate issue). BHO is sold legally in WA dispensaries and other places, just not in CA. Bubble bags do eventually wear out, though good ones will last a long time. 

How much "safer" wax is vs BHO is also debatable, I think. Yeah, chemical residues probably aren't good for you, but if the BHO is made right (again. . . that's key. . .most people doing this are using sh#$ty lighter fuel butane, not pure butane) it shouldn't contain anything particularly toxic, and if there are any chemical residues at all, they should be in negligible amounts. IMO, by far the biggest danger with BHO is in the making of it. 

All that said, I still agree with you. I also have no use for BHO and strongly prefer bubble/ice hash. IMO, if you're going to be making concentrates at home, water hash is by FAR the way to go. You'll do it safer, probably cheaper, and end up with a tastier better product.


----------



## bass1014 (Jun 24, 2013)

nice harbor freight tools 6 ton shop press.. i have the same one .. but i don't press my hash. i do dry ice with a 220 micron bubble bag and never press it.. stays very blonde and taste just like the fruity herbs that i grow.. pressed my first few batches and it was turning colors and started to have a nasty taste to it so i just leave it nice and fluffy.. stays blonde and still taste like my weed.. keep in a mason jar for storage.. all that black chemical crap is for the birds, its stinks and taste like shit when burnt.. sticky,hard to handle and just plain nasty.. thats what the inside of your lungs look like..


jamezsr said:


> this is my tools to make black or blonde hash
> 
> View attachment 2708521View attachment 2708523View attachment 2708569


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 25, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> nice harbor freight tools 6 ton shop press.. i have the same one .. but i don't press my hash. i do dry ice with a 220 micron bubble bag and never press it.. stays very blonde and taste just like the fruity herbs that i grow.. pressed my first few batches and it was turning colors and started to have a nasty taste to it so i just leave it nice and fluffy.. stays blonde and still taste like my weed.. keep in a mason jar for storage.. all that black chemical crap is for the birds, its stinks and taste like shit when burnt.. sticky,hard to handle and just plain nasty.. thats what the inside of your lungs look like..


first its not 6 ton but its from harbor freight 
doing kief with 220 micron means its all grass that's why taste like your weed 
now i believe that all your black chemical is crap 
good luck


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> some users say THC 95% others 99%
> i test all the time my strains , black and blonde hash honey oil , wax and my blonde chatter
> the most i got in strains buddha's sister 29% thc honey oil , wax and my blonde chatter up to 71% thc black and blonde hash 55% thc
> so yesterday i asked the guy in the lab
> ...


Hmm, i call BS, if you got your stuff tested they would give you a data report sheet. 
Can you post that? So in other words.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 25, 2013)

Jogro said:


> If you want to get a fair comparison of extraction efficiency, you have to do lab quantitative THC measurement. Its because even pure trichrome heads contain waxes, terpenes, and other things that aren't cannabinoids. Simple weight comparison doesn't tell the whole story.
> 
> Also, done right, a solvent based extraction will pull out all the cannabinoids available, including from broken trichrome heads, and within leaf material, something that can't be done with conventional mechanical separation.
> 
> ...



co2 extraction wax and ice wax/ bubble hash is actually legal to sell in dispensaries. of the ones that are still open.. bho on the other hand is illegal to sell period. water freezes into ice is a chemical change but that does not make it a chemical.
terpenes actually can effect thc production and cannebinoids etc.... 
i do agree with everything else.

happy hash making


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

hyroot said:


> water freezes into ice is a chemical change but that does not make it a chemical.


hehe no its not, It is simply a physical change. The water in ice is still water, and it does not turn into something else.


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 25, 2013)

suTraGrow said:


> Hmm, i call BS, if you got your stuff tested they would give you a data report sheet.
> Can you post that? So in other words.
> 
> View attachment 2712873



I explained how i make it and how much it was tested 
now it will make no difference to me if you believed me or not and i will not lose sleep over it


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> I explained how i make it and how much it was tested
> now it will make no difference to me if you believed me or not and i will not lose sleep over it


In that case I put bud in a tube, blast it with butane, purge and vac the product and get 99.99.999% THC product

I also explained how i make it and how much it was tested at, does that mean its true?


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 25, 2013)

suTraGrow said:


> In that case I put bud in a tube, blast it with butane, purge and vac the product and get 99.99.999% THC product
> 
> I also explained how i make it and how much it was tested at, does that mean its true?


we are not in a competition over here and there are no reason for me and anyone to lie over here
i said before leafing topping the indoor plant will harvest in most plants about a lb and lil over 
to many folks laughed and some of them do not even think i should leaf out the plant 
so i created this thread to prove i am right
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/670921-how-get-best-your-plants-3.html
so now i cant prove to all ignorants like you that i am great grower and one from the best 
and from you to believe that it will take 4 months more 
just follow the thread


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> we are not in a competition over here and there are no reason for me and anyone to lie over here
> i said before leafing topping the indoor plant will harvest in most plants about a lb and lil over
> to many folks laughed and some of them do not even think i should leaf out the plant
> so i created this thread to prove i am right
> ...


So these yielded over a pound and they are all indoor, doesn't means you're a great grower, average at best... maybe.

Still doesn't change the fact, that your full of shit on the 50%-60% with your black hash


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 25, 2013)

suTraGrow said:


> So these yielded over a pound and they are all indoor, doesn't means you're a great grower, average at best... maybe.View attachment 2712988View attachment 2712989View attachment 2712990View attachment 2712992View attachment 2712993
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact, that your full of shit on the 50%-60% with your black hash


there are great difference between picking up a plant that harvested one lb from the net and the making from all your plants to harvest each one lb and prove that step by step 
now please go away i have no time for an idiot


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> there are great difference between picking up a plant that harvested one lb from the net and the making from all your plants to harvest each one lb and prove that step by step
> now please go away i have no time for an idiot


Picking up a plant from the net... Those are all home grown by me, I suggest you go over my previous grows. 
Jealousy is a curse, ignorance is bliss.





Heres a few more.


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 25, 2013)

Frenchy is the man when it comes to hash. Watch his videos and follow, step by step. You will never look for black/finger hash again. The stuff you showed in the OP is very unpure and will not compare. 

Leave BHO alone. Commercial grade butane (even stuff that has been filtered multiple times) also includes isobutane, ethanethiol, propane, and benzene; and many brands contain added products meant to clean/condition the inside of your lighter. Impurities are left behind and BHO use has been linked to the hardening of heart valves. (If you insist on BHO find a way to source pharmaceutical solvent grade butane, and vacuum purge it.)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ActUTTHsGOM


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> Impurities are left behind and BHO use has been linked to the hardening of heart valves. (If you insist on BHO find a way to source pharmaceutical solvent grade butane, and vacuum purge it.)


Very curious, were exactly did you get this piece of information?


----------



## AliCakes (Jun 25, 2013)

I heard it from a mmj patient about a year ago. He had to have two heart valves replaced and the doctor told him that chronic benzene and other contaminant exposure from BHO was the most likely cause.


----------



## Kervork (Jun 25, 2013)

So that's like third hand info. He would get 10 times more pumping gas into his car. Funny but butane MSDS lists nothing about any benzene. If the doctor said that he was pulling it out of his ass without any scientific proof to back it up.

That black hash looks like the crappy iso we used to make in the old days following the anarchist cookbook's method of boiling in alcohol for an hour. All the chlorophyl makes it look green. Uck.


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 25, 2013)

AliCakes said:


> I heard it from a mmj patient about a year ago. He had to have two heart valves replaced and the doctor told him that chronic benzene and other contaminant exposure from BHO was the most likely cause.



You do know that you're exposed to 10x more ppms of benzene a day my just walking around the street then smoking bho right? Especially since its derived from coal and petroleum and is found in gasoline and other fuels. I wasnt aware that butane contains any benzene, actually im pretty sure it does not.


----------



## Kervork (Jun 25, 2013)

It does however have killoxin which has a fatality rate of 100% over a period of 100 years. See my previous post about killoxin and BHO. It's true, anyone that smokes any amount of BHO will eventually die. 

SCIENCE == DEATH

(note scarcasm contained in above post)


----------



## hyroot (Jun 25, 2013)

suTraGrow said:


> hehe no its not, It is simply a physical change. The water in ice is still water, and it does not turn into something else.


you are right. i mistyped (mis-spoke). in british science terms they still call it a chemical change. i was refering from a study i recently read in oxford journals


----------



## suTraGrow (Jun 26, 2013)

Kervork said:


> It does however have killoxin which has a fatality rate of 100% over a period of 100 years. See my previous post about killoxin and BHO. It's true, anyone that smokes any amount of BHO will eventually die.
> 
> SCIENCE == DEATH
> 
> (note scarcasm contained in above post)


From reading your thread, it seems as you have been disproved on every claim that you make... Im looking for tests that labs did on BHO states that it safer to smoke then walking around polluted citys, such as L.A


----------



## hyroot (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-ice-wax-bubble-hash-matt.html


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't understand why anyone would bother turning kief into "black hash". Kief is easier to handle than sticky black, and keeps longer.

Proper black hash that is made in Afghanistan, Nepal and India is made by hand-rubbing, and the colour is due to heat from the hand of the person doing the rubbing and the fact that gland heads are being broken open, allowing further heat-driven oxidation to occur.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 26, 2013)

I get hand hash and scissor hash everytime I chop. That's my fav hash. But I only get a little. Infact I smoked some when woke up today. I felt like my avatar..... not really. But it got me slowded


----------



## tusseltussel (Jun 26, 2013)

Black hash is low quality export major coco it is charas you speak og


----------



## hyroot (Jun 26, 2013)

In soma'd book "growing marijuana soma style" ,He talks about how he likes to walk through the field touching several tops and when he is done his hands are covered in hash and he rubs his hands together too.


----------



## tusseltussel (Jun 26, 2013)

I am no expert on the subject but I think they do that, they stroke the plants wipeing off the resin onto the hnd at a certain time of flower and then the resin comes back by harvest time


----------



## Kervork (Jun 26, 2013)

Mmmmm love smoking skin.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is it more potent than a butane extraction?...I ask b/c I have the option of running dry ice kief or honey oil.
> 
> Peace


Butane extraction is not real hash> that's just my opinion though!


----------



## Jogro (Jun 27, 2013)

hyroot said:


> co2 extraction wax and ice wax/ bubble hash is actually legal to sell in dispensaries.


I honestly don't know the legal status of CO2 extract hash in CA, but I'll take your word for it that this is legal, even though liquified CO2 is a solvent and a true CO2 based extract "should" be illegal under the exact same law that prohibits BHO. 

If you mean dry ice hash, that's not a chemical solvent extraction, since the CO2 doesn't dissolve the trichrome heads, it just freezes them to make them run through a screen easier. 

On water hash, that's simply not a solvent based product at all. Yes, water is a textbook polar solvent, but cannabinoids aren't soluble in water and it doesn't really apply here. 

Instead water hash is made by mechanical (not chemical) extraction. As you know, its basically the same as dry sieved hash, only the trichrome heads are suspended in water to facilitate running them through nested screens. 



> water freezes into ice is a chemical change but that does not make it a chemical.


A chemical is any substance of distinct molecular composition that can't be reduced to others by mechanical separation. 

So by the definition you'll find in chapter one of any chemistry textbook, water most certainly is a "chemical." So are nitrogen, oxygen, carbon dioxide, ethyl alcohol, butane, delta-9-THC, CBD, chlorophyll, and a million million others. 

But without getting into semantic arguments here, again, water/bubble hash is made by mechanical, not chemical, extraction .


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Jun 28, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> View attachment 2707046
> here some more


looks like junk. green and gritty


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> looks like junk. green and gritty


thats not black hash smart


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 29, 2013)

Lol I don't know what your trying to say but first off that's NOT the definition of a chemical second its a chemical change when it can't be reverted back(normally) and something is produced ie a precipitate , light, heat color change etc...but yea what was the point of this thread. Did you honestly think your stuff was super potent and some secret method is what's accomplishing this?


----------



## AtomiCronic (Jun 29, 2013)

This guy is oblivious, this is what we in the marijuana community (that know what we're talking about) refer to as bubble hash. The flavor and high is far superior than that pressed black puck.


----------



## AliCakes (Jul 10, 2013)

Take whatever info you want. Ultimately, we all have to decide for ourselves. The third hand info, was enough to make me not willing to smoke BHO.....I would, however, smoke Atomi's beautiful bubble hash or a super critical CO2 extraction...and I have made and smoked my fair share of dry ice hash.


----------



## hd deuce (Mar 26, 2016)

Jogro said:


> Good hash is made from fresh pure resin glands, and is blonde in color.
> 
> Less good hash may be a bit brown or greenish from oxidation and/or included leaf material.
> 
> ...



you must be out of your mind

why speak to things but not know if its indeed true fact or at min close to true

black hash is not less pure

wow

it is simply kief same as leb blonde hash but has water added mixed , heated and rolled 
heated again then rolled until all black throughout

it is done this way so they did not have to go to extremes to press it

remember back in the day in the middle east 1 ton presses were not around

so to press to kief powder was more difficult to do

blonde hash is simply pressed only no heat no water no rolling pin

blonde hash black hash it has only to do with process

quality comes from the weed the kief comes from


please 
i grew up there in the summers

you tube people

they must have videos showing by this time in life

......hmmm ill check

hmmmm yip search on youtube how they make hash in afghanistan it has a nice video
also check out how they make hash in pakistann

how they make hash in morocco

as the blonde morrocan hash is pretty much the same as the blonde leb

except for the blonde leb is a more sativa type high

cheers


----------



## hd deuce (Mar 26, 2016)

Jogro said:


> Good hash is made from fresh pure resin glands, and is blonde in color.
> 
> Less good hash may be a bit brown or greenish from oxidation and/or included leaf material.
> 
> ...


you must be out of your mind

why speak to things but not know if its indeed true fact or at min close to true

black hash is not less pure

wow

it is simply kief same as leb blonde hash but has water added mixed , heated and rolled 
heated again then rolled until all black throughout

it is done this way so they did not have to go to extremes to press it

remember back in the day in the middle east 1 ton presses were not around

so to press to kief powder was more difficult to do

blonde hash is simply pressed only no heat no water no rolling pin

blonde hash black hash it has only to do with process

quality comes from the weed the kief comes from


please 
i grew up there in the summers

you tube people

they must have videos showing by this time in life

......hmmm ill check

hmmmm yip search on youtube how they make hash in afghanistan it has a nice video
also check out how they make hash in pakistann

how they make hash in morocco

as the blonde morrocan hash is pretty much the same as the blonde leb

except for the blonde leb is a more sativa type high

cheers


----------



## hd deuce (Mar 26, 2016)

1itsme said:


> i'm not getting what the op is asking. afaik black hash is from making it by rubbing the buds with your hands, it's black bc of the dirt and oils from your hands. bubble bags make some pretty tasty hash. i use a 110 mesh silkscreen. it works fine and the hash tastes exactly like the bud. also, it's very easy to do.


you must be out of your mind

why speak to things but not know if its indeed true fact or at min close to true

black hash is not less pure

wow

it is simply kief same as leb blonde hash but has water added mixed , heated and rolled 
heated again then rolled until all black throughout

it is done this way so they did not have to go to extremes to press it

remember back in the day in the middle east 1 ton presses were not around

so to press to kief powder was more difficult to do

blonde hash is simply pressed only no heat no water no rolling pin

blonde hash black hash it has only to do with process

quality comes from the weed the kief comes from


please 
i grew up there in the summers

you tube people

they must have videos showing by this time in life

......hmmm ill check

hmmmm yip search on youtube how they make hash in afghanistan it has a nice video
also check out how they make hash in pakistann

how they make hash in morocco

as the blonde morrocan hash is pretty much the same as the blonde leb

except for the blonde leb is a more sativa type high

cheers


----------



## jeroly (Mar 26, 2016)

1. Heated ---> oxidation = less pure.
2. You responded with inaccurate info to a thread that had been dead for three years and then posted that BS three times... who's the one that's out of their mind???


----------

